

Facebook IPO: The Facts and Figures Behind One Of The Largest Offerings Ever - bane
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/greg-voakes/facebook-ipo_b_1205714.html

======
joering1
Zuck is a true tulip-man (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania> ). The
problem is that other than huge companies like Coca-Cola or Apple, average Joe
with his small business and 3 employees cannot get a decent ROI from his
facebook advertise. The reason why I compare FB ride to tulip mania is that I
have every single non-tech friend that co/owns business being extremely
excited of advertising on facebook platform. "wow!" - they say "imagine if I
only get 10% of bussines out of 10% of clicks out of 500 million users, wow!".
but you wont! the same logic is behind opening a shoe factory. well, there is
6 billion people and most buy shoes so getting even 1% of that market makes
you millionaire. it doesnt work like that. After week or two testing, they
come back with miserable click-through result and totally disappointed. Until
another friend learn the same mistake on his own. And I think we are in this
finite loop of people finding out on their own that for average Joe Facebook
won't work as an ad place. But before everyone will find out, there will be
hundreds of dollars per business owner per day thrown into this machine. Good
luck.

